# A minor format query.



## Bad Craziness (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all,

Was hoping for some knowledgeable advice re a very minor yet somehow important (in my mind) detail.

I have a quote that I want to insert into the start of my script, not as dialogue, simply as a standalone quote (that could simply be shown on screen prior to the start of the film for example).

In script format should this quote be included:
a) At the bottom of the title page
b) On a seperate page immediately following the title page, effectively becoming the 'first page'
c) At the top of the first page following the title page, before the first scene

Views on this would be appreciated. I am well aware of the importance of this query, or lack there-of.

But I really can't decide...
Thanks.


----------



## Mister URL (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't help you, but if it was me, I would do this:

CLOWN ENTERS STAGE RIGHT CARRYING SIGN WITH QUOTE. WALKS SLOWLY ACROSS AND DISAPPEARS STAGE LEFT. 

Or it could be some other character besides a clown.

I am sorry I don't know the real answer.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 27, 2010)

it's actually done on the first page of the script, like this:

--------------
"TITLE" [centered]


ON BLACK: "Once, long ago, a nobleman became an outlaw...robbing the rich, to feed the poor."

EXT. SHERWOOD FOREST - DAY

ROBIN HOOD and FRIAR TUCK sit under a tree. They share a flagon of wine and a wedge of cheese.
---------------------

hope this helps... i have a 'tools of the trade' list i'll be glad to send you that includes the best how-to's, so you can look up things like this... 
love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------

